# Kanal vom PNOZ an SPS Eingang



## Dublin (9 September 2022)

Wäre es zulässig, einen oder beide Kanäle des PNOZ S11/S21 nach jeder Betätigungsstelle (Öffner Kontakte) auf einen SPS Eingang zu führen?
Sinn dahinter soll sein, die Unterbrechungsstelle der in Serie geschalteten Öffner zu finden.

Wir haben Schaltstellen, da ist es leider nicht möglich mehr als zwei Kontakte zu verbauen und es bleibt uns keine möglichkeit für einen Meldekontakt (Schließer)
Das PNOZ ist die 24V DC Variante und das Gerät schickt ja gepulste 24V Signale durch.


----------



## Blockmove (9 September 2022)

Dublin schrieb:


> Wäre es zulässig, einen oder beide Kanäle des PNOZ S11/S21 nach jeder Betätigungsstelle (Öffner Kontakte) auf einen SPS Eingang zu führen?
> Sinn dahinter soll sein, die Unterbrechungsstelle der in Serie geschalteten Öffner zu finden.
> 
> Wir haben Schaltstellen, da ist es leider nicht möglich mehr als zwei Kontakte zu verbauen und es bleibt uns keine möglichkeit für einen Meldekontakt (Schließer)
> Das PNOZ ist die 24V DC Variante und das Gerät schickt ja gepulste 24V Signale durch.


Damit hab ich mich vor einigen Jahren auch beschäftigt.
Die Auswertung muß rückwirkungsfrei erfolgen.
Ich hab damals die Signale über Optokoppler auf die SPS geführt.


----------



## Dublin (10 September 2022)

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort!

Wieviele Signale hast du über Optokoppler/SSR geführt?
Das belastet die Testspannung des PNOZ auch nicht minimal wenn 10 Optokoppler dran hängen, und jeder seine 2mA benötigt.


----------



## Blockmove (10 September 2022)

Dublin schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für deine Antwort!
> 
> Wieviele Signale hast du über Optokoppler/SSR geführt?
> Das belastet die Testspannung des PNOZ auch nicht minimal wenn 10 Optokoppler dran hängen, und jeder seine 2mA benötigt.


Ich hab's nicht mehr genau im Kopf, aber ich denk mal, dass es ca. 5-6 Signale waren.
Deine 2mA kommen mir etwas knapp vor. Du darfst nur Optokoppler OHNE ext. Spannungsversorgung verwenden.
Ich hab damals Phoenix verwendet und da liegt der Strom um die 8-10mA.
Ausserdem kann es ein, dass es nicht mit jedem Pnoz funktioniert, da die Bezugsmasse auch passen muss.
Einfach mal im Vorfeld testen.


----------



## s_kraut (10 September 2022)

Dublin schrieb:


> Wäre es zulässig, einen oder beide Kanäle des PNOZ S11/S21 nach jeder Betätigungsstelle (Öffner Kontakte) auf einen SPS Eingang zu führen?


Kommt halt auf die SPS an. Schau mal wieviel der PNOZ kann, und was der SPS-Eingang braucht. Das kann man doch so pauschal überhaupt nicht beantworten.


----------



## det (12 September 2022)

Moin Dublin,
ich sag mal "Nein", ist nicht zulässig.
Du modifizierst einen Sensorkreis, der sein eigenes Potential hat. Veränderst u.U. den DC usw. Das Gerät ist warscheinlich sogar BG geprüft.
Das würde ich als "wesentliche Veränderung" sehen. = CE neu erstellen.  
Von der möglichen Fehlfunktion: Tür ist offen und PNOZ denkt wegen Kriechströmen Tür ist zu. Wenn es dadurch zu einem Personenschaden kommt, hast Du ein Problem.

Evt. kommst Du mit der PSEN ix1 weiter.

Grüße Detlef


----------



## Oberchefe (12 September 2022)

die sauberere Lösung wäre für jeden Schalter ein eigenes Sicherheitsrelais zu verwenden und die Kontakte dieser Relais in Reihe in den Kreis des jetzigen Sicherheitsrelais, ist aber für die Verkabelung unter Umständen eine Herausforderung abgesehen vom Platz im Schaltschrank bzw. Klemmkasten und den Kosten.
Kontakte direkt auf einen SPS-Eingang geht gar nicht, schon weil dir kein Hersteller der Eingangskarte garantieren wird, dass im Fehlerfall nicht auch mal Spannung raus kommen kann und damit die Schalter davor gebrückt wären, Puls hin oder her.


----------



## Kistecola (14 September 2022)

Dublin schrieb:


> Wäre es zulässig, einen oder beide Kanäle des PNOZ S11/S21 nach jeder Betätigungsstelle (Öffner Kontakte) auf einen SPS Eingang zu führen?
> Sinn dahinter soll sein, die Unterbrechungsstelle der in Serie geschalteten Öffner zu finden.
> 
> Wir haben Schaltstellen, da ist es leider nicht möglich mehr als zwei Kontakte zu verbauen und es bleibt uns keine möglichkeit für einen Meldekontakt (Schließer)
> Das PNOZ ist die 24V DC Variante und das Gerät schickt ja gepulste 24V Signale durch.


verstehe ich es richtig, dass an einem PNOZ im Sensorkreis mehrere Sensoren in Reihe geschaltet sind?

Da würde mich doch mal als erstes interessieren, ob das überhaupt zulässig ist. Nach meinem Stand geht das nur für Not-Halt Signale und nicht für Sicherheitsschalter. Zumindest nicht mit den normalen PNOZ.


----------



## s_kraut (14 September 2022)

Kistecola schrieb:


> verstehe ich es richtig, dass an einem PNOZ im Sensorkreis mehrere Sensoren in Reihe geschaltet sind?
> 
> Da würde mich doch mal als erstes interessieren, ob das überhaupt zulässig ist. Nach meinem Stand geht das nur für Not-Halt Signale und nicht für Sicherheitsschalter. Zumindest nicht mit den normalen PNOZ.


Zulässig ist das schon, man macht halt seinen Diagnosedeckungsgrad kaputt und landet dann schnell bei PLc / SIL1 oder sogar noch niedriger.
Kommt auch ein wenig darauf an, ob nach bestimmungsgemäßer Verwendung der Anlage überhaupt mehrere Betätiger/Grenzschalter gleichzeitig geöffnet werden.

Also einfach gesagt hast du völlig Recht, es macht nur Ärger und Diskussion, nicht empfehlenswert. Aber unzulässig ist es nicht. In der Firma, die mich umtreibt machen wir es jedenfalls nicht mehr.


----------



## Blockmove (14 September 2022)

Kistecola schrieb:


> verstehe ich es richtig, dass an einem PNOZ im Sensorkreis mehrere Sensoren in Reihe geschaltet sind?
> 
> Da würde mich doch mal als erstes interessieren, ob das überhaupt zulässig ist. Nach meinem Stand geht das nur für Not-Halt Signale und nicht für Sicherheitsschalter. Zumindest nicht mit den normalen PNOZ.


Woher kommt die Aussage und was ist ein "normales" PNOZ?
Bei den aktuellen Sicherheitsschaltgeräten hast du immer Taktsignale,
Somit auch keine Probleme mit Kurz- oder Querschlußerkennung.
Die Reihenschaltung hat somit erstmal nur einen Einfluß auf den DC.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (14 September 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Also einfach gesagt hast du völlig Recht, es macht nur Ärger und Diskussion, nicht empfehlenswert.


Sehe ich ganz und gar nicht so.


----------



## s_kraut (14 September 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Sehe ich ganz und gar nicht so.


wenn du Sensor-Auswerte-Kombinationen wie Blockmove sie vorschlägt einsetzt, verstehe ich warum du es anders siehst.
Ansonsten gern noch ein paar Worte dazu.


----------



## Blockmove (14 September 2022)

Also mal zur Klarstellung:
Natürlich ist so eine Schaltung nicht optimal.
Wenn ich rückwirkungsfrei über Optokoppler einen Kanal eines Schutztürschalters abgreife und auswerte, dann sehe ich aber bis PLc kein Risiko. Für einen höheren PL hatte ich es nie angewendet.


----------



## s_kraut (14 September 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Also mal zur Klarstellung:
> Natürlich ist so eine Schaltung nicht optimal.
> Wenn ich rückwirkungsfrei über Optokoppler einen Kanal eines Schutztürschalters abgreife und auswerte, dann sehe ich aber bis PLc kein Risiko. Für einen höheren PL hatte ich es nie angewendet.


heißt nicht dass es nicht geht, muss man sich halt mal anschauen.

Wir machen es halt bisher immer 1:1. Solang es noch irgendwo Sicherheitsrelais gibt.

Ein Sensor, ein Auswertegerät. Oder Schlaue Sensoren, die über den Bus halt dann kaskadiert werden dürfen lt. Hersteller. Die ISO 14119 schlägt soetwas auch vor ohne nennenswerte Reduktion des DC.

Früher war man - je nach dem wie weit man da zurückblickt - noch anders unterwegs. Teils alles mögliche in den einen Sicherheitskreis eingeschleift, Fehlermaskierung war da wohl noch nicht erforscht.


----------



## Heinileini (15 September 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Fehlermaskierung war da wohl noch nicht erforscht.


Ich vermute eher, dass die dafür genutzte Anzahl SPS-Eingänge und erst recht die erforderlichen OptoKoppler abschreckend gewirkt haben.
Früher (und auch heute) war(/ist) man nicht so erpicht auf Diagnose, wenn sie mit zusätzlichen HardwareKosten verbunden ist. Es ist schon schlimm genug, wenn man die SicherheitsLevels erreichen muss.


----------



## Blockmove (15 September 2022)

Denkt doch mal bitte nicht so kompliziert. 
Es gibt genügend Anlagen bei denen Safety z.B. aus 5 in Reihe geschalteten einfachen Schutztürschaltern und einem PNOZ besteht. Keine Diagnose oder Ähnliches. Kostet ja alles Geld. Italienische Maschinenbauer machen sowas gern. Wenn ich jetzt als Kunde eine Diagnose nachrüsten will, dann ist halt so eine Lösung mit Optokopplern eine simple Möglichkeit.
Klar gibt es jede Menge bessere Möglichkeiten, aber es reicht oft auch der Dacia anstelle des Mercedes.
Die Diskussion dreht sich darum, ob so was zulässig ist.


----------



## Elektriko (15 September 2022)

det schrieb:


> .
> Von der möglichen Fehlfunktion: Tür ist offen und PNOZ denkt wegen Kriechströmen Tür ist zu.


Wieso? Ich verstehe diese Situation nicht

Ich denke, dass es ist zulässig, wie schon erwähnt, den DC-Wert wird geändert. Einfach alles in Sistema einfügen und die Werte anschauen


----------



## Blockmove (15 September 2022)

det schrieb:


> Moin Dublin,
> ich sag mal "Nein", ist nicht zulässig.
> Du modifizierst einen Sensorkreis, der sein eigenes Potential hat. Veränderst u.U. den DC usw. Das Gerät ist warscheinlich sogar BG geprüft.
> Das würde ich als "wesentliche Veränderung" sehen. = CE neu erstellen.
> ...


Erkläre mir mal bitte, wie in der Schaltung ein Kriechstrom zustande kommt, der zu einem Versagen der Sicherheitsfunktionen führen kann?

Die PSEN ix1 kannte ich noch gar nicht. Wenn Ich es richtig sehe, dann hat sie aber keine Taktsignale an den Eingangskreisen? Somit verliere ich die Querschlußerkennung.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 September 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Wir machen es halt bisher immer 1:1. *Solang es noch irgendwo Sicherheitsrelais gibt.*


D.h. wenn es keine mehr zu kaufen gibt überdenkt ihr das noch einmal?



s_kraut schrieb:


> Früher war man - je nach dem wie weit man da zurückblickt - noch anders unterwegs. *Teils alles mögliche in den einen Sicherheitskreis eingeschleift, Fehlermaskierung war da wohl noch nicht erforscht.*


Doch, die Fehlermaskierung war dar mindestens genau so gut "erforscht" wie heute. Wenn nicht sogar besser. Da wurde bei jedem Aktor einfach ein dritter Kontakt genommen für die Fehlermeldung und (fast) jeder Betriebselektriker war in der Lage, bei einem kaputten Aktor an der Klemmleiste im Schrank raus zu messen, wo die Kette unterbrochen ist.


----------



## rar-101 (15 September 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Wenn nicht sogar besser. Da wurde bei jedem Aktor einfach ein dritter Kontakt genommen für die Fehlermeldung und *(fast)* jeder Betriebselektriker war in der Lage, bei einem kaputten Aktor an der Klemmleiste im Schrank raus zu messen, wo die Kette unterbrochen ist.


Da fängt es schon an, viele unserer Jungen oder Neuen Elektriker können nicht wirklich mit den Messgeräten umgehen bzw. Messwerte interpretieren. Dann kommt noch hinzu, dass bei so einer Messung das Ohm´sche Gesetz bekannt sein sollte.
Ich sehe das immer wieder das mit dem Lügenstift versucht wird defekte an Motoren zu suchen. Daher entwickelt sich die Instandhaltung immer mehr zu einer Ersatzteiltauschorgie ohne Sinn und Verstand.


----------



## Elektriko (15 September 2022)

rar-101 schrieb:


> Daher entwickelt sich die Instandhaltung immer mehr zu einer Ersatzteiltauschorgie ohne Sinn und Verstand.


Das ist leider so, ich habe meine Waschmaschine schon 4 oder 5 Mal repariert.... Ich höre oft, nach 2-3 Jahren, etwas kaputt, einfach tauschen.... Ja ich weiß, hat nicht zu tun mit dem Thema, aber etwas schon


----------



## Heinileini (15 September 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Denkt doch mal bitte nicht so kompliziert.


Meinst Du mich damit, Dieter?


Blockmove schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt als Kunde eine Diagnose nachrüsten will, dann ist halt so eine Lösung mit Optokopplern eine simple Möglichkeit.


Ich hatte bei meinem Beitrag nicht an einen Kunden gedacht, der nachrüsten möchte, sondern an einen Anlagen-/Maschinen-Hersteller, bei dem der Rotstift regiert und der minutiös jeden Cent an HardwareKosten aufsummiert, aber diejenigen FolgeKosten gar nicht sieht, die entstehen, wenn in der Software gezaubert werden muss, um die eingesparte Hardware wenigstens scheinbar zu ersetzen.


Blockmove schrieb:


> Klar gibt es jede Menge bessere Möglichkeiten, aber es reicht oft auch der Dacia anstelle des Mercedes.


Dacia? Sorry, gehört auch nicht zum Thema, ich habe mir angewöhnt, statt Dacia einfach "Romina Power" zu sagen. 


Elektriko schrieb:


> Das ist leider so, ich habe meine Waschmaschine schon 4 oder 5 Mal repariert.... Ich höre oft, nach 2-3 Jahren, etwas kaputt, einfach tauschen.... Ja ich weiß, hat nicht zu tun mit dem Thema, aber etwas schon


Hmmm, wenn ich an meine vorletzte Waschmaschine denke, die habe ich dreimal "reparieren" lassen.
Jedesmal wurde nur die Platine mit der Elektronik ausgetauscht und schwupp, lief die Maschine wieder ein paar Jahre.
Da soll mir mal einer erzählen, dass Elektronik um ein Vielfaches langlebiger ist, als mechanische VerschleissTeile.
Man kann in der Elektronik viel einfacher und unsichtbarer eine präzise LebensDauerBegrenzung einbauen!

Dies hat mir auch mein TintenStrahlDrucker bestätigt nach weinigen Jahren der Benutzung, immerhin nach Ablauf seiner GarantieZeit. 
Nie hat er mir auch nur den geringsten Anlass zu einer Beanstandung geliefert, bis ... er eines Tages nichts anderes mehr konnte, als eine kryptische FehlerMeldung zu (re-)produzieren.
Gerne hätte ich mir wieder einen Drucker (sogar dasselbe Modell) des Herstellers gekauft, aber der Markt war irgendwie wie leergefegt und ich musste auf einen dreimal so teuren eines anderen Herstellers ausweichen. Nun ja, kann ich mit leben, obwohl ich den "alten" Drucker doch hin und wieder vermisse (hatte besseren BedienungsKomfort, konnte mehrere Blätter "in einem Rutsch" einscannen und konnte auch die Rückseiten der Blätter bedrucken). Schaumermal, was der Neue noch an "Überraschungen" zu bieten hat.


----------



## marscho (15 September 2022)

Grundsätzlich kann ich dem von @Blockmove gesagtem hier nur zustimmen.

Wer sich für weitere Details interessiert, kann sich ja den Report ISO/TR 24119:2015-11 anschauen (ja, der kostet was). Dort ist auch mal definiert, welcher DC abhängig von der Anzahl der Türen und auch noch unterschieden nach Häufigkeit des Öffnens zu erreichen ist.

Zitat aus unserem Praxishandbuch (Achtung, könnte man als Eigenwerbung verstehen), Ausschnitt ist als PDF angehängt:
_Diagnose mittels „Kreuzvergleich und hochwertiger Fehlererkennung“ durch –K1.
Dies würde an sich zu DC = 99% führen, was aber aufgrund der
Reihenschaltung nicht realisierbar ist. Durch die Kaskadierung
(Reihenschaltung) kann eine geöffnete Tür verhindern, dass der Fehler einer
anderen erkannt wird (Fehlerverdeckung). Wenn gewährleistet ist, dass nur eine
der Türen häufig betätigt wird (Max. 1 Mal je Stunde), dann können bis zu 5
weitere Türen in Serie geschaltet werden und ein DC von Mittel oder Niedrig ist
dann erreichbar, maximal jedoch PL d. Hier wird DC = Niedrig = 60%
angenommen. Siehe hierzu ISO/TR 24119_

EDIT meint: Außerdem als Bonus noch eine kurze Tabelle:


----------



## s_kraut (15 September 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> D.h. wenn es keine mehr zu kaufen gibt überdenkt ihr das noch einmal?


Ja klar, wenn es keine mehr gibt, dann braucht es eine andere Lösung. Oder verbaust du Sachen, die es nicht gibt?


DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Doch, die Fehlermaskierung war dar mindestens genau so gut "erforscht" wie heute. Wenn nicht sogar besser.


Aha. 


DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Da wurde bei jedem Aktor einfach ein dritter Kontakt genommen für die Fehlermeldung und (fast) jeder Betriebselektriker war in der Lage, bei einem kaputten Aktor an der Klemmleiste im Schrank raus zu messen, wo die Kette unterbrochen ist.


Wir machen das bei Sensoren, nicht bei Aktoren.


----------



## det (19 September 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Erkläre mir mal bitte, wie in der Schaltung ein Kriechstrom zustande kommt, der zu einem Versagen der Sicherheitsfunktionen führen kann?


Moin,
je nachdem wie das PNOZ verdrahtet wird schalten deine Sicherheitskontakte nach Plus oder Minus.
Der Optokoppler mit der Anode jeweils an den Tastern die Kathode an Masse. Wenn der dann durchgeht und kurzschließt ist das die Akürzung nach Masse ohne die anderen Taster zu berücksichtigen.
Gegenfrage: Kannst Du garantieren das die Optokoppler die Sicherheit nicht beeinflussen ? Ich würde an solchen Stellen nicht "basteln" es geht u.U. um Leben.

Grüße Detlef


----------



## Blockmove (20 September 2022)

det schrieb:


> Moin,
> je nachdem wie das PNOZ verdrahtet wird schalten deine Sicherheitskontakte nach Plus oder Minus.
> Der Optokoppler mit der Anode jeweils an den Tastern die Kathode an Masse. Wenn der dann durchgeht und kurzschließt ist das die Akürzung nach Masse ohne die anderen Taster zu berücksichtigen.
> Gegenfrage: Kannst Du garantieren das die Optokoppler die Sicherheit nicht beeinflussen ? Ich würde an solchen Stellen nicht "basteln" es geht u.U. um Leben.
> ...


Wenn ein Optokoppler nach Masse “durchgeht“, dann habe ich einen Masseschluß auf dem Testsignal des PNOZ.
Der Kanal wird abgeschalten. Wegfall der gemeinsam Masseleitung wäre schlimmer. Hier könnten evtl. undefinierte Zustände entstehen.  Die Schalter sind jedoch 2-kanalig bei einem gefordertem PLc.


----------



## SPSAlex83 (30 September 2022)

det schrieb:


> Moin Dublin,
> ich sag mal "Nein", ist nicht zulässig.
> Du modifizierst einen Sensorkreis, der sein eigenes Potential hat. Veränderst u.U. den DC usw. Das Gerät ist warscheinlich sogar BG geprüft.
> Das würde ich als "wesentliche Veränderung" sehen. = CE neu erstellen.
> ...


Korrigiert mich bitte wenn ich falsch liege aber eine wesentliche Veränderung im Sinne der Maschinenrichtlinie ist nicht, wenn man ein paar Kontakte mehr in der SPS abfragt. Die Frage der wesentlichen Veränderung besteht darin zu ermitteln, ob nach einem Umbau zunächst mal der Verwendungszweck verändert oder erweitert wurde. Sind die Grenzen der Maschine im Sinne der Maximalen Last, Stückzahl, Verwendungsdauer etc. verändert worden?
Wir haben schon Maschinen komplett mit neuem Schaltschrank und Steuerung ausgetauscht und keine wesentliche Veränderung festgestellt, da die Maschine weiterhin exakt den gleichen Funktionsumfang hat. Dass wir eventuell deutlich mehr Fehlerabfragen haben spielt dabei keine Rolle.

Edit: Natürlich muss beachtet werden, dass die mit PL bewerteten Risiken weiterhin mit entsprechendem PL und deren Anforderungen gedeckt sind. Ein Not-Halt der mit PLd zweikanalig ausgeführt wurde, sollte nach dem Umbau nicht auf einmal einkanalig sein. Die Risiken müssen unter umständen nochmals bewertet werden. Mindestens muss kontrolliert werden, ob nach Umbau alle Sicherheitsfunktionen weiterhin im gleichen Maße ihre Anforderungen erfüllen.


----------



## SPSAlex83 (30 September 2022)

Hier mal das Flussdiagramm zur Bewertung (Auch wenn das mit der eigentlichen Frage nichts mehr zu tun hat)
Quelle:








						Maschinensicherheit: Bei wesentlichen Veränderungen muss Risiko neu beurteilt werden
					






					tuev-thueringen.de


----------



## det (2 Oktober 2022)

Moin,
in irgendeiner Bedienungsanleitung habe ich mal gelesen das die Eingänge nur mit den Not Aus Kontakten beschaltet werden dürfen. Ist heute scheinbar anders. Wesentliche Veränderung ist vielleicht unglücklich gewählt, aber Pilz hat bestimmt nicht geplant das an den Eingängen des PNOZ Optokoppler hängen. Also verändere ich die Schaltung, ohne zu wissen wie sich das auswirkt. Ich hätte da einfach Schiss das was schief geht und mich einer anklagt.

Grüße Detlef


----------



## SPSAlex83 (4 Oktober 2022)

det schrieb:


> Moin,
> in irgendeiner Bedienungsanleitung habe ich mal gelesen das die Eingänge nur mit den Not Aus Kontakten beschaltet werden dürfen. Ist heute scheinbar anders. Wesentliche Veränderung ist vielleicht unglücklich gewählt, aber Pilz hat bestimmt nicht geplant das an den Eingängen des PNOZ Optokoppler hängen. Also verändere ich die Schaltung, ohne zu wissen wie sich das auswirkt. Ich hätte da einfach Schiss das was schief geht und mich einer anklagt.
> 
> Grüße Detlef


Ich vermute du meinst die Eingänge vom PNoz, oder? Ich würde im Zweifel den Hersteller fragen. Wichtig bei solchen "Subsystemen" mit vorgegebenem PL ist, dass man sich an die Beschaltung und Verwendung des Gerätes hält. Das PL ist in der Regel an bestimmte Bedingungen gebunden. Ein Zweckentfremden kann zum Verlust des PL führen. Ähnlich wie beim Auto. Man verliert seine BE wenn man irgendwelche Modifikationen vornimmt ohne sie eintragen zu lassen.


----------

